
Selflessness and Startups - rpkoven
http://dantawfik.com/selflessness?yc-hnews
======
rpkoven
I enjoyed this article. I thought this quote was spot on:

Build an organization where everyone is out for themselves and you’ll build
what Schopenhauer called a culture of individuals “fencing in the mirror.”
When we are caught up in our own agendas and circumstances, we forget to live
up to our obligations and commitments to each other. This is where dysfunction
foments; this is how startups die and missions never get completed.

